# Zoomobjektiv bei ebay,empfehlenswert?



## hagi2k2 (11. April 2004)

Hi Leute,
bei ebay gibt es schon sehr lange das zoomobjektiv der firma exakta zu ersteigern.
Hier  einzusehen.
wer hat sich so eins zugelegt,würde er/sie es mir empfehlen?
oder was halten die andren davon?

danke schonmal leute,


cu


----------



## Vitalis (12. April 2004)

Hallo hagi, 
erfahrungsgemäß kann man von diesem Objektiv nur abraten. 

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. April 2004)

Also das Objektiv ist ja wirklich *Groß- /* allerdings ist die Blende deutlich zu
*Klein* für gute Fotos. Vielleicht solltest du den Verkäufer einfach mal an*schreib*en
und um einen Erfahr*ung*sbericht bitten. Dann kann er dir evtl. Tipps geben,
was du *beachten* solltest*!* 

Bitte beachte auch die fettgedruckten Inhalte des Postings. 

Gruß
Martin


----------

